# new huge nurgle beast Glottkin



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


>


You don't say........img doesn't work.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> You don't say........img doesn't work.


Sorry , sorted it , I keep getting a server error


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

This Nurgle release keeps getting better each week. Thank you GW (& if you're listening please do the Cult of Slaanesh & give it this much love).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Sir Whittaker said:


> This Nurgle release keeps getting better each week. Thank you GW (& if you're listening please do the Cult of Slaanesh & give it this much love).


Starting with making the demonettes look like something someone would actually want and not a transgender that had a botched operation.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hopefully we get some clearer photos. That thing looks freaking awesome.

Does it have Two guys riding it?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Hopefully we get some clearer photos. That thing looks freaking awesome.
> 
> Does it have Two guys riding it?


Yes. Handler and champion?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Yes. Handler and champion?



Perhaps, need a better photo!!! 

Hey, they have plague themed beastmen bundles on games-workshop.com


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! So there are still more Chaos releases left? I've read mention of Archaon and some sort of dragon. Galrauch?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Wow! So there are still more Chaos releases left? I've read mention of Archaon and some sort of dragon. Galrauch?



Theres going to be another endtimes book with this release, if it's anything like Nagash's book, it'll have tons of new rules.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Theres going to be another endtimes book with this release, if it's anything like Nagash's book, it'll have tons of new rules.


What a fun time for Chaos.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne has Lord of Battles, Nurgle has the Lord of Boils.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

With these new Nurgle releases, I had a thought that these "Beasts" with the awesome looking riders, could be proxied for Palanquins of Nurgle, seeing as there are none (bar for Epidermus)...


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

whittsy said:


> With these new Nurgle releases, I had a thought that these "Beasts" with the awesome looking riders, could be proxied for Palanquins of Nurgle, seeing as there are none (bar for Epidermus)...


I beg to differ... I still have this one (or at least one like it) back from the 80s i think... cos it was acceptable in the 80s..... it was acceptable at the timeeeeeeeeee!.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The word is the riders are a shambly hooded guy and a warrior both named Glott.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The book is probably more interesting than the model (which is saying something.) While Nurgle is ascendant at the moment, the book does provide rules to combine Warriors, Daemons, and Beasts of Chaos in a single army once again, alongside rules for new monstrous units, heroes, and magic items. There'll also be numerous scenarios and a lengthy background section about where the forces of Chaos stand now at the end of days. 

This book is a highly allocated product (more so than Nagash for some reason)- if you want one, you'd better let your local store know like...now.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I shall be preordering this on the website or at my LGS ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it just me, are they ranked up?

I kinda like it, but honestly, the Scythe wielding rider is the most impressive thing about the model. The shit painting ability of the 'eavy metal team ruins the rest of it. Looks like its been painted with highlighter.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The scythe dude is jndeed the most imposing. Never been a fan of the bright green either


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks like an orc with daemonic cordyceps.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

That scythe is awesome... if the beast he is on leans forward enough for him to be able to hit anyone with it, he will tumble off and then get crushed by yhe beasty he was previously riding.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Adramalech said:


> It looks like an orc with daemonic cordyceps.


I think it's a giant spawn, so it used to be human, hence the humanoid look to it. Glottkin are supposed to be those three brothers we heard about before.

I THINK

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.679338135495551.1073741827.262023680560334&type=1

some new photos in there, and a shot of the book itself.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Einherjar667 said:


> I shall be preordering this on the website or at my LGS ASAP!!!!!


Or you can order it from Horus for 20% off.  

/Shameless plug.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>Must get one of these to go with my Blightkings. Heard Blightkings are sucky cos they will be hard to move around the table cos of footprint,but only half a base wider than 3 Dragon ogres so cannie see the problem.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bollocks. Ogres work well. Just don't make them a horde and keep them 3-4 wide.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>Whats bollocks Vas? I know ogres work well, but I don't understand your rage!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Someone saying they're too big to use properly. 40-50mm bases have been used fine, especially with likely M5+. If they're move 4, then a unit that's 4 wide is a bit of a pain, but being monstrous infantry, a 3x2 is still viable (and still probably around 330pts).


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>They infantry Vas, that why folks bitchin cos they have to run min 5 wide. But I still don't see a problem with them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah that's why then.

Also, note you don't have to run them 5 wide. That's just so you can get rank bonus. Not being Monstrous Infantry means however that they don't overly benefit from Monstrous Support or rank bonus. At 40ppm, combined with M4, and without monstrous infantry special rules, it's a reasonable trade off, but cannot be stacked with characters (pretty much no other character is infantry with a 40mm base).

You can run either 6 wide (assuming you take Spume for a 240mm wide unit), or you can run 3x2 with a 120mm wide unit, and have an attack routine that looks something like 9 WS6 S6 attacks+5-8 WS8 S7 attacks. If you don't take Spume, it's 12 WS6 S6 attacks, and only costs 240pts.

Compare that to a unit of Chosen (125mm wide), and you've got 15 WS6 S6 attacks. However, chosen are cheaper, (20pts?), so you get a rank bonus of +3 for the same price, if my rudimentary maths are correct - but that's not including command, nor is it including Marks of Chaos which are only going to add to a units cost.

They're not exactly a fast flanking unit like a unit of Chaos Ogres (and being fair, spending points on a Standard + Banner of Swiftness isn't really that much difference), nor are they Skullcrushers, Minotaurs, Bloodletters or Chaos Knights.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>I'm just gonna run them 5x2 with full command. Works out at 430, getting 21 attacks strength dependant on weapon choice. Fuk it, I'll give them a shot. Nice minis, and that my main reason for buying/using them. Too many folk are quick to say that stuff shit before using them.(dinnae mean you).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends if you can get those attack when you're in base contact. If only 4 get in contact, that's 16 attacks including supporting, for 200 more points than a 3x2. Plus catching terrain, charge blocking/suicides. 200mm frontage is hard to shift


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think there's a good Great Unclean One to be found in this miniature as well - simply don't attach the smaller brothers.

Never been a collector of anything Nurgle, just never been of interest to me - but, whoever sculpted this should be proud. GW have really made a jump with their Nurgle units (thinking 2nd/3rd Ed Plague marines...).

Would @Svartmetall have had anything to do with this model, I wonder?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Would @Svartmetall have had anything to do with this model, I wonder?


Nope. The people in charge of hiring for the Studio absolutely screwed me over in my attempts to get them to hire me, and they made me redundant from Production in March; I am no longer anything to do with that company, and right now I refuse to give them another penny of my money - it's Ebay for me for the foreseeable future. My experience of working for GW was pretty much characterised by unprofessional behaviour, lies, incompetence, negligence, arrogance, bias and bullying at a managerial level every step of the way. 

Am I yet another in the long, long line of bitter ex-GW employees? You're _damn fucking right_ I am.

There are some great people working there, but as far as I'm concerned GW management can most accurately be summed up by a well-known phrase that rhymes with 'crunch of runts'.


___


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ugh, we should stay on topic


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Nope. The people in charge of hiring for the Studio absolutely screwed me over in my attempts to get them to hire me, and they made me redundant from Production in March; I am no longer anything to do with that company, and right now I refuse to give them another penny of my money - it's Ebay for me for the foreseeable future. My experience of working for GW was pretty much characterised by unprofessional behaviour, lies, incompetence, negligence, arrogance, bias and bullying at a managerial level every step of the way.
> 
> Am I yet another in the long, long line of bitter ex-GW employees? You're _damn fucking right_ I am.
> 
> ...


Well, shit - I am incredibly sorry to hear about that, and and further apologise for both being in the dark about it and for resurfacing it. It's their loss - myself and everyone on this forum, any other forum for that matter, would agree.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Well, shit - I am incredibly sorry to hear about that, and and further apologise for both being in the dark about it and for resurfacing it.


Hey, no problem mate - it was a perfectly valid question. I just wish I could've given you a positive answer 


(although if I'd sculpted it, it would've been a lot better)


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't like Nurgle but I like the stuff coming out, hope they do other Choas gods as well


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

So that's the first thing Archaon sends....


----------

